# Plex Media Server will not start



## Durden (Dec 20, 2013)

I installed the plexmediaserver package on my FreeBSD 10.0-RC3 system via `pkg install plexmediaserver`. It installed with no errors. There are no configuration files to edit for this package, it's all done in the web browser via http://localhost:32400/manage/index.html#!/dashboard. That said, I can't even get the server to start. When I try to run it with `service plexmediaserver start` It just says it's starting the server. No errors come up, no messages of any other kind but the server doesn't start. Now the only thing I did differently this time rather than any other time I've installed this, is I had it on a different subnet when I installed it (DHCP) than the one it is now on.

I just installed it in a VM using the exact same steps and it works fine there but not on my actual server. Anyone have any ideas where I can even begin to debug this? I haven't even found a log file that it prints to.

-todd


----------



## segfault (Dec 20, 2013)

Being on different subnets could indeed cause that problem I believe. As for the logging info, take a look in /usr/local/plexdata/Plex\ Media\ Server/Logs/.
BTW, thanks for the post, I've never seen this application before and have been looking for just such a thing.


----------



## Durden (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks @segfault,

I've looked in that directory and its empty. I don't think it even gets far enough to create a log. I think I'm going to purge it from my system and reinstall, then see if it works.

It's a great media server. I use it with my Roku's. Very nice indeed.


----------



## pboehmer (Dec 20, 2013)

Do you have:


```
pleximediaserver_enable="YES"
```

in your /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## Durden (Dec 20, 2013)

Yep, just doesn't wanna want to start though


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2013)

This might be a bit of a long shot but it's possible the application uses a GUI. Have you tried starting it from X?


----------



## Durden (Dec 20, 2013)

No GUI, it's all command line. Works fine without X in my VM for example.


----------



## pboehmer (Dec 23, 2013)

I installed this over the weekend and despite some password issues with myplex (operator error), it is running.  I am currently running  minidlna, but I do like the interface and transcoding capabilities of plexmediaserver.  I don't use the service command, but it starts just fine running `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/plexmediaserver start`


----------



## Durden (Dec 26, 2013)

Just a quick update to my situation here. I came home from work and tried running plexmediaserver again and it started up without errors, however none of the agents worked and I was unable to add collections at all. I worked on it for a good long time and was never able to resolve this. I reinstalled Plex a few times, never go it to work on FreeBSD 10-RC2.

So I did a format and reinstall with FreeBSD 9.2 and plexmediaserver runs fine, everything works as expected on the same hardware, same network etc. I think there might be a problem with it on FreeBSD 10 from what I've seen. I just don't know enough to troubleshoot it and create a bug report.


----------



## ljboiler (Dec 26, 2013)

You might try asking in the Plex FreeBSD forum: https://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/forum/138-freebsd/


----------

